# Boston - Churchill's or otherwise this weekend 10/2-10/4



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I know this is VERY short notice. I'm in town. Probably can't do tonight at this point, but I'll post up later when I'm free tomorrow and saturday. I know tomorrow I am free in the late morning and afternoon. I'll be going to the Sam's brewery at some point tomorrow as well.

I'm not counting on being able to meet anyone on such short notice, but figured I'd post up.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Sauer Grapes said:


> I know this is VERY short notice. I'm in town. Probably can't do tonight at this point, but I'll post up later when I'm free tomorrow and saturday. I know tomorrow I am free in the late morning and afternoon. I'll be going to the Sam's brewery at some point tomorrow as well.
> 
> I'm not counting on being able to meet anyone on such short notice, but figured I'd post up.


 I'll be working at the brewery tomorrow. Ask for Mike.

Tour's late in the afternoon on Friday often fill up in advance. So, I wouldn't recommend showing up too late in the day. Last tour on Fridays is 5:30 and the first tour is 10 AM.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

MikeyC said:


> I'll be working at the brewery tomorrow. Ask for Mike.
> 
> Tour's late in the afternoon on Friday often fill up in advance. So, I wouldn't recommend showing up too late in the day. Last tour on Fridays is 5:30 and the first tour is 10 AM.


Will do. Are you a tour guide or a full time employee? Will you have time for a smoke during the day before 5:30?


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Sauer Grapes said:


> Will do. Are you a tour guide or a full time employee? Will you have time for a smoke during the day before 5:30?


I give tours. It's something I do on the side for fun. I won't be able to have a smoke at the brewery either. I don't stand still much while I'm working there.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

It was nice to meet you Mikey!


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Sauer Grapes said:


> It was nice to meet you Mikey!


 It was very nice meeting you! Thanks again for the O-X PL. I hope you are enjoying your beer and smokes! I'm sorry I couldn't talk longer, but I was at work. So, next time your in town give us more notice and we'll put together something more formal.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Definitely. Thanks for the cigars and beer sampler as well.


----------

